# Fortis in Hongkong



## nap62 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi All Fortis Lover,

Did someone know where can I buy fortis in Hongkong.

Thanks you in advance
Nap62:-d


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

here is the only authorized dealer in China...
ChinaDongguan Huali Trading Co. Ltd.6F , Building of North and SouthDongguan
GuangdongChina0086 / 76951264780086 /76951253289
[email protected]

or you can try Taiwan...
TaiwanCosa Liebermann Ltd.Taiwan Branch (H.K.)9F, No.156, Ilankang Road105Taipei R.O.C.Taiwan00886 / 26 600 555500886 / 26 6005551
[email protected]


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

cuckoo4watches said:


> here is the only authorized dealer in China...
> ChinaDongguan Huali Trading Co. Ltd.6F , Building of North and SouthDongguan
> GuangdongChina0086 / 76951264780086 /76951253289
> [email protected]
> ...


Sorry, Hong Kong is not Mainland China....
So there are currently 12 Fortis ADs in Hong Kong and 1 in Macau. A list is attached to this post (PNG and TXT file formats, but dates back to August 2006). And sorry again, for the Macau store I have the address in Chinese only.

About the dealers in this list (_Remark: Steve, please delete this paragraph if deemed inappropriate_):
Hong Kong side: all OK
Kowloon side, no 2 - is located on Nathan Road in Tsimshatsui, will not give a notable discount (like all stores there, regardless of watch or camera, forget shopping on the Tsimshatsui section of Nathan Road).
Kowloon side, no. 3 - has currently only 4 Fortis watches...

The Fortis Distributor in Hong Kong is HCL Croup (as in Taiwan), contact data for HCL Group Hong Kong below - email Mr. Leung, he might give you an updated dealer list (I have left the email address visible - it is posted on Fortis' web pages as well):

HCL Group (Hong Kong LTD)
19/F China Hong Kong City
Tower 2, 33 Canton Road
Kowloon
Tel. 00852 / 2738 9888
Fax. 00852 / 2736 1884
Email: [email protected]


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

sorry Markus for the confusion.
I guess I'd better study up on my geography. (haha)
;-)


----------



## nap62 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks you cnmark,

Your information help me lot. Last year, I buy fortis at Geneve Watch Centre. I dont know they are Authorized Retailers also.

nap62



cnmark said:


> Sorry, Hong Kong is not Mainland China....
> So there are currently 12 Fortis ADs in Hong Kong and 1 in Macau. A list is attached to this post (PNG and TXT file formats, but dates back to August 2006). And sorry again, for the Macau store I have the address in Chinese only.
> 
> About the dealers in this list (_Remark: Steve, please delete this paragraph if deemed inappropriate_):
> ...


----------



## jle123 (Dec 12, 2007)

Newbie here, but have I got the PERFECT answer for you on this one.

This store sells TONS of different brands of watches and they give a great discount to everyone. I've bought 2 Luminox's from them and a few Seikos. They also sell Fortis as well (and can order other models).

2 locations:

WAH SANG Watch Co.
Ground Floor, No 93B B Broadway Stage 4
Mei Foo Sun Chuen 
Kowloon, Hong Kong
2786-3330

No. K1 Golden Shopping Centre, 94A Yen Chow Street
Sham Shui Po
Kowloon, Hong Kong
2708-2891



The Golden Shopping Centre is a HUGE place that sells TONS of computer things. A MUST see for any tourist in HK. So I recommend going to that Wah Sang location.

In 2006, I checked:
Fortis, Black GMT = $5005 Hong Kong Dollars = $ 642 USD

I believe that is a pretty good price ??


----------



## link07 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thx for the info!


----------

